# Two-fer near-shore report



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, nothing crazy, but made it out early on Tuesday and Friday. No way I'm fighting the crowds in my lil' boat this morning, so I thought I'd post a report today. Both reports are within a few miles of Destin. I go early, so most fish were caught before 7:30 a.m.

Tuesday, got a bunch of break-offs early. The 'cudas were just nasty, pulled up three kings and an undersize AJ with over half their body missing and those tell-tale slashes. I caught a ton of Kings, kept two of the mid-size ones. Most of the Kings were caught on frozen cigar minnows from Cigar Minnow Man on here, free-lined. Same for the snapper, but with 1-3 oz of weight. They are by far the best frozen bait I've used. I alsogot a couple of beeliners on squid, only kept one for dinner.

Friday, a bunch of break-off's early.The heaviest reel I use is a lil' Penn 9M, so bigger stuff sometimes gets away. Managed to get aprettly little29.9999" AJ to the boat, back he went:banghead Also got the biggest BoBo I've caught - also put back, I didn't want any more cut bait. I threw all kings back, I've had more than enough recently, no sense in wasting. I got my two red snapper, a delicious gray snapper (dinner last night) and a nice little 22" spanish for the cooler. The red snapper are still there, but starting to get thinned out a bit. I threw a couple 16-18" fish back, hopefully everyone else will too.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a whole lot of fun....:clap


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

snapper is bigger than that little king


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

are RS open again?


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

Old post from July 4th when snapper were still open in state waters... I thought the same thing at first.


----------

